# installing python 3.x and python 2.x



## eyebone (Sep 1, 2010)

anybody runs both distributions on the system? i would like to try it but fear some incompitablies or complete broken python support. any advise?

best regards,


----------



## roddierod (Sep 1, 2010)

I have python 2.5, 2.6 and 3.1 installed.

Python 2.6 is the default now I believe so you should not need to do anything special.
To be safe you can edit make.conf to contain the following


```
PYTHON_VERSION=2.6
PYTHON_DEFAULT_VERSION=2.6
```


----------



## valsorym (Aug 18, 2011)

Sorry me, 
about what make.conf file in question?
Where is it?


----------



## Oxyd (Aug 18, 2011)

/etc/make.conf. It doesn't exist until you (or something) create it. See man make.conf() for some options that can be set.


----------



## OH (Aug 18, 2011)

2.7 is actually the default now. I use it together with 3.2.

Setting PYTHON_DEFAULT_VERSION is enough to prevent a lot of stuff from breaking.


----------



## valsorym (Aug 19, 2011)

O, Thanks all.


----------

